
Augmented reality spider robots are finally here - felixnoops
http://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2016/11/17/13668732/mekamon-ar-fighting-robot
======
dexwiz
Cool idea. Unfortunately, game play looks bland. AR seems to be mostly tech
demos at this point, not usable content.

